# Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''/petchii



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So I was just wondering if Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii'' and Cryptocoryne petchii are the same plant?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

According to the experts, ptchii is a triploid form of beckettii. Vendors are hanging on to the name petchii, because the plant does look somewhat different from beckettii, and that way, they can sell it as a different plant.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

petchii is the one that grows in a bunch and is smaller right? Then what's the difference between that and Cryptocoryne undulata?


----------

